# Software: Questão



## 5ft hover (11 Jan 2008 às 23:13)

Olá

sou novo por estas paragens, e ainda estou a meio da leitura dos vários tópicos, mas deixo desde já uma questão (peço desculpa se já abordada noutro lado... mas não achei)

existe algum software/site (ou pelo menos alguém terá tido a mesma ideia), onde seja possível recolher a info de várias estações pré-seleccionadas e assim ter um "outlook" das condições actuais, em determinada zona.  Eu ja andei a "explorar" aqueles mais referidos por aqui, mas "acho que ainda não achei"  a coisa  

o numero de estações poderá não ser muito grande, mas julgo que juntando as EMA's (ou lá como o IM lhes chama), com as já existentes (das outras  ) já dará alguma cobertura do território

obrigado
cump


----------



## abrantes (12 Jan 2008 às 14:32)

Olha tem o Wunderground ´que tem inclusive um mapa do googlemaps com as condições atuais de várias estações.

http://www.wunderground.com

Mapa com as estações
http://www.wunderground.com/stationmaps/gmap.asp?zip=00000&magic=1&wmo=83755


Aqui no Brasil tem o INMET também.
www.inmet.gov.br


----------



## abrantes (12 Jan 2008 às 14:44)

Algumas estações ai em Portugal

http://www.wunderground.com/stationmaps/gmap.asp?zip=00000&magic=1&wmo=83755


----------

